# Hops Ratios



## scott (23/1/06)

Just done my first all grain mini batch (target 12L, 10L achieved) and am looking forward to tasting it in a couple weeks. Rather than use a recipe straight off the site I formulated one (Bohemian pilsner) based methods in Palmer's book, the BJC styles guid and various info on this site.

I am intereested any rules of thumb as to ratio's of hop additions. For the above pilsner I used 1/3 for all bitterring (60min), flavouring (20min) and aroma (10min).

Until I start brewing and tasting and feedback from mates I'd like some idea what to aim for.


----------



## Gough (23/1/06)

scott said:


> Just done my first all grain mini batch (target 12L, 10L achieved) and am looking forward to tasting it in a couple weeks. Rather than use a recipe straight off the site I formulated one (Bohemian pilsner) based methods in Palmer's book, the BJC styles guid and various info on this site.
> 
> I am intereested any rules of thumb as to ratio's of hop additions. For the above pilsner I used 1/3 for all bitterring (60min), flavouring (20min) and aroma (10min).
> 
> ...



G'day Scott,

Congrats on the brew, hope it works out well for you.

I may be misunderstanding your question, but I'm not sure you'll find a set ratio for hop additions - you'll alter the quantity and variety of hops depending on the recipe and the desired flavours. You'll also often alter when you actually add them. When starting from scratch try researching the specific beer style you want to brew, work out your target IBUs and then from your research decide how you want to balance everything between bitterness/flavour and aroma. 

Apologies if I've misunderstood what you meant. You seem to have accessed Palmer's book already. He goes into recipe formulation in some detail and it is worth a look. Another excellent book to try is Daniels' _Designing Great Beers_. 

Hope that helps. If you have anything specific re hop additions ask away  

Shawn.


----------



## scott (23/1/06)

Shawn,

Thanks for the reply. I suppose I was after a starting point ie if making a beer that is balanced over all three do you simply use 1/3 each or would you increase one or the other, as i haven't tasted what I'm brewing yet. I'm may be getting ahead of myself. The designing great bears has been mentioned before I will check it out. 

Thanks


----------



## Trent (23/1/06)

Scott
You dont mention what type of hops you used (I am guessing Saaz?), but in general it depends on how high you want your IBU's as to where you add your hops. Obviously hops added at the start of the boil add most of your IBU's and very little flavour impact, hops added at 30-15 mins will add a bit of IBU's, and flavour. Hops added in the last 15 mins (and especially the last 5) will add minimal IBU's and alot more flavour and aroma. If it were me, I would probably try and get about 75%or more of my IBU target out of my bittering hops, and make up the rest out of flavour and aroma. Sometimes you will find (as I did in a recent IPA) , I added 30g of my flavour addition as first wort hop (14IBU), 60g of Target (11%AA) for bittering (62IBU), 30g of EKG at 15 mins (7 IBU) and 20g of EKG at 5 imns (2 IBU). Only started at 1062 and was a bit too bitter! Higher starting gravity will allow you to have a higher IBU, lower IBU for a lower starting gravity. I dunno if that helps, but it makes sense for me! Also, Daniels talks about hop bitterness to gravity ratio's that can be really helpful for certain styles, like a 1.0 in a 1060 beer will be 60 IBU, whereas a 0.75 in the same beer will 45 IBU. I find that is the easiest way to use hop ratio's for my beers, rather than ever having a set ratio for when you put the hops in.
My apologies if this doesnt make too much sense, its monday and I just got off work.
All the best
Trent


----------



## scott (23/1/06)

Thanks Trent.

I used Saaz, forgot the exact amounts. Your comment on getting 75% from bittering was the sort of opinion I was after. I can easily follow the IBU calculations and produce the same IBU target for additions at any value of time in the boil, it's simply a matter of maths. However this gives little guidance as to the impact on bittering / flavouring / aroma. I looked at a number of other recipes to try and guague a ratio. As my first partial is on the bitter side I aimed low with the IBU target.

It sounds like the Daniels book is a good guide. I will get down to a bookshop to find out about it.


----------



## Mr Bond (23/1/06)

1 gram per litre of final volume is a good guide to start with for aroma/flava adittions,you can tweak it in subsequent brews to siut your palate


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/1/06)

Ray Daniels book talks about the ratio of IBU/SG...ie a 1:1 would be 1050 at 50 IBU

IPA's are a higher ratio (over 1) than Scottish Ale that are about .5-.6ish


----------

